# Scroll saws choice



## Manny (Jun 16, 2009)

Anyone have experience with these two scroll saws. I can pick up either for about the same price

*Shopsmith 20"
http://www.shopsmith.com/ownersite/catalog/scrollsaw_freestanding.htm

Hegner 18" with stand
http://www.advmachinery.com/default.asp?pg=products&specific=jnnnmsf0


Thanks for your input

Manny
*


----------



## workinforwood (Jun 16, 2009)

That's a no brainer...buy the Hegner.  It might be 2" smaller in the throat, but 10 times the quality and design.  Hegner is a production grade saw.


----------



## Constant Laubscher (Jun 16, 2009)

I would also go with a Hegner !


----------



## DustyDenim (Jun 16, 2009)

Manny I will make it 3 in a row and vote for the Hegner all the way. My Dad has the same one as you listed with the stand and loves it. Rock solid and runs smooth. The only drawback is you can only bottom feed the blade through the work, I prefer top feeding the blade, but that is just my preference.


----------



## rjwolfe3 (Jun 16, 2009)

Wow those are expensive. But if you can afford them go with it.


----------



## jttheclockman (Jun 16, 2009)

Of the 2 you show the Hegner is by far the better saw. It is a production saw that will last a life time. But my suggestion is if you want a good quality saw and save about $400 then look into the Dewalt 788. This saw is as good as you get in a mid priced range and is both top fed and bottom fed choice. With every saw as well as every tool there are the little charachteristics that go along with the saw and some people like them and some do not. If these saws are brand new and come with full warrenty then that is a good thing. Just something to think about.


----------



## jleiwig (Jun 16, 2009)

I will agree with JT.  That Dewalt is a nice saw for the money.   

Being local to shopsmith I do not think they will be in business a whole lot longer.  I visited their warehouse sale last year, and they were condensing their warehouse down into 1/3 of what it was.  I also do not think that the quality is what it was 5 or 10 years ago.  This is just my personal observations, and I have nothing to back it up with other than what I've seen with my own eyes and heard from others.


----------



## Whaler (Jun 16, 2009)

I am with JohnT on this. I have the DW788 and it is a great saw.


----------



## titan2 (Jun 16, 2009)

A bit too pricey for my wallet!

I found my scroll saw on Craigslist (Pawn Shop Sell)......it's a Sears 24" model......weights a ton (acutally just under 100 pounds), works great and only set me back $150 smackers!!!!


Barney


----------



## workinforwood (Jun 16, 2009)

Don't forget to consider the Excaliber saws too.  Pretty sure they are the ones that have the tilting head now.  that's an awesome feature and they are a great piece of equipment.  A normal saw, the table tilts..well a tilting head is so much better because the table remains flat.  It is easier to cut compound objects without holding them on an angle.  Also, unlike every saw mentioned, Excaliber supports local communities and scrollsawing events, often donating saws for prizes.  I've never seen a hegner, dewalt or any of the other companies donate saws as prizes.  Just one more thing to boggle your mind when making a purchase!


----------



## Manny (Jun 16, 2009)

Thanks all for the input. I happen to have 2 hegner's on sale on Craigslist for 500 and 600. Just happen to see the shopsmith on sale for the same price in another add.  I looked up the Excaliber but I don't see any for sale on Craigslist. 

When I go to inspect the saw do you have any tips?
Thanks,
Manny


----------



## jttheclockman (Jun 16, 2009)

workinforwood said:


> Don't forget to consider the Excaliber saws too. Pretty sure they are the ones that have the tilting head now. that's an awesome feature and they are a great piece of equipment. A normal saw, the table tilts..well a tilting head is so much better because the table remains flat. It is easier to cut compound objects without holding them on an angle. Also, unlike every saw mentioned, Excaliber supports local communities and scrollsawing events, often donating saws for prizes. I've never seen a hegner, dewalt or any of the other companies donate saws as prizes. Just one more thing to boggle your mind when making a purchase!


 

I have seen Dewalt do it in the past at woodworking shows. Not going to see much donating with the economy the way it is.


----------



## jttheclockman (Jun 16, 2009)

Manny said:


> Thanks all for the input. I happen to have 2 hegner's on sale on Craigslist for 500 and 600. Just happen to see the shopsmith on sale for the same price in another add. I looked up the Excaliber but I don't see any for sale on Craigslist.
> 
> When I go to inspect the saw do you have any tips?
> Thanks,
> Manny


 

Start with making sure it runs:biggrin:

Make sure the blower works, the table tilts, the saw can be put through all speeds and notice if there is any noice or vibrations, make sure the wrernch for the blades is there, have a blade installed and make sure the up front tension lever works and the back tension knob works. Good luck.


----------



## DurocShark (Jun 17, 2009)

Wow. I feel so inadequate with my little Delta.


----------



## workinforwood (Jun 17, 2009)

Brand spanking new EX-21, which is 3 inches bigger than the Hegner, is on sale for $679, but does not include the stand..which you can just make your own better one that what they sell anyhow. The excaliber saws don't have to have a stand, they can be used and transported like a sewing machine..part of what makes them so great is their portability.  This way you get a saw brand new with warranty, all the parts, manual, guaranteed no bushing wear.  That's at Seyco.com   I think excaliber is now owned by General Tools and built in Canada..don't quote me on that.

Ebay..Hegner multimax 18 with stand, bid starts at 399 or buy now at 499
Ebay, brand new EX-21 with tilting head for $649
ebay..ex-30 brand new tilting head $799
ebay...Dewalt 788 $400

Those are probably your best three choices for a saw.  You can buy a saw for $20, but a cheap saw will turn you off scrolling.  If you don't know if you like scrolling, but you want to give scrolling a fair chance, I'd buy the Dewalt.  Then if you really love it, you can upgrade and get a good chunk of your money back on the resale of the Dewalt.  That would be my advice.


----------



## Rangertrek (Jun 17, 2009)

My Dewalt 788 has been running great for the past 7 years.  I bought that one because I could not afford the Hegner.   

The Hegner is a great saw.  I have used both and prefer the Hegner.  It had less vibration overall.   I did not tell any big difference in actual cutting.

Until my 788 dies ......, maybe the Hegner in the future.


----------



## philb (Jun 17, 2009)

What about a Diamond fretsaw? If you can find one?

I have two, one on a stand with incorporated seat, and one table top model. Quick release blade holders are awesome, blade can be twisted to cut at any angle for larger boards. Foot control switch also.

Not sure on current pricing though?

PHIL


----------



## Smokey7385 (Jun 26, 2009)

I am surprised how many turners are into scroll sawing. I've been toying with the idea of scroll sawing for about a month or two.


----------



## Manny (Jun 26, 2009)

I love the potential it brings for inlay and casting. I have used a coping saw here and there but the precision needed for corners and details is very difficult if not impossible with a hand saw. 

Besides scrollsaws are a good gateway shop tool to get my wife out here. From what I understand it's one of the safer saws for kids as well. 

I just see alot of potential for future growth and happiness as a family if we buy one. 



That's my pitch guys what do you think :wink:

Manny


----------



## workinforwood (Jun 26, 2009)

Sounds good.  If you need a really super saw, call Gary aka CaptG.  He has one of the older RBI machines, looks like a 220 maybe.  Great saw in great condition too.  It doesn't have some of the modern amenities like a speed controller or air pump, but it does have 2 speeds and it has tension control.  You can hook up a rheostat for the speeds and an aquarium pump for a dust blower.  For a starter saw it's off the charts.  You get the best of both worlds really..because if you dont' know if you want to scroll for absolute sure, you don't want to spend a big wad, but if you go real cheap, the saw will destroy your want of scrolling.  My 8 year old can scroll.  You can cut yourself, even to the point of a pretty good gash needing a stitch or two, but if you want to take off a finger, you have to hold it there a good 15 or more seconds, and not too many would do that!  Oh, and that's with the saftey guard removed of course..with the guard in place, it's tough to cut yourself..not impossible, but not easy either.


----------



## philb (Jun 27, 2009)

TBH I think the safety guards are more of a hazard than not using one! My saw never came with one and allows a free movement around the blade than an old hegner Ive used with one!

Although on full speed with a new blade if you slip and your finger goes straight one into the blade you'll get into the nail! But nothing compared to what a bandsaw or circular would do!

PHIL


----------



## jttheclockman (Jun 27, 2009)

Manny

A scrollsaw is another tool that you can form an entire hobby around it just as a lathe is. I started with a scrollsaw and have been scrolling for over 25 years. It was just recently I came to the turners side  of the mountain and yes you can take the 2 artforms and combine them to embellish each artform either way. A scrollsaw is a safe tool but as with all tools safety is a must to follow. 99% of the scrollers throw away those hold down arms which are basically put on there for OSHA rules for safety. They are not needed and do get in the way especially if you get into production scrolling and doing fret work which is where a scrollsaw shines.


----------



## dale (Jun 29, 2009)

I have a RBI Hawk Scroll saw and it is smooth running and has a 24 inch throat. Easy to change  blades and use.
RBI recently sold out but another company purchased it and are making them again.
And they are made here in the USA in Missouri

dale


----------

